

Chart shows Syria’s Internet blackout - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2012/11/29/a-stunning-chart-shows-syrias-internet-blackout/?tid=socialss

======
anonymouz
Next up: A chart showing how the word "stunning" has undergone hyperinflation.

